# The ORIGINAL QUIZ 8.25- 9.30 TUESDAYS (no pg/tx/baby talk, just fun, fun,)



## DizziSquirrel

Every *Tuesday* Night is Quiz night  

in the *Quiz Subroom * in the Chatroom

*Quiz starts at 8.30pm*

if your Late just change your font to black
and wait till you see/hear

STOP! *duck* 

Then say  to everyone and Join in at the next Question, 
your points will be  counted.

There are 30 Questions  to the Quiz, and it takes just over an hour.

Scores are *10 point*s for the 1st correct answer & *5 points * for everyone else who gets the question right in the time,
The Bonus Question is posted at half way and is worth a whooping *50 points

[size=18pt]The Bonus Question Answer & Weekly Scores & Notices
are posted on this thread.**

The Points are then converted to Credits and given as a Prize.
To give the prize I need a link to your profile so posting on here each week means you get your prize!!!*[/size]

See you Tuesday ​
      ​


----------



## amanda79

I will try and comme to a quiz soon i do miss them


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Chatroom Quiz needs a Scorer

All offers considered and one of you will be HIRED!

Everyone 
Without a scorer we cant have a quiz


----------



## suedulux

If  there's  still gonna be a quiz ,. Wraakgodin  and  canoworms  have  offered to score ??



Luv  sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

WOOOOOHOOOOOO - Quiz time!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

THERE IS NOW

*NO QUIZ TONIGHT * 

_Due To Lack Of Intrest_

MANY THANKS TO THOSE WHO DID COME IN 
    

~Dizzi~  ​


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOh must try and make it next week had Nieces birthday yesterday   shame when it gets cancelled tho  

Cat x


----------



## sharon1973

I'll be there next week !!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sorry if My Post came across as "moody" I was most definatly having a bad day - Sorry  

See everyone next week  

~Dizzi~


----------



## sharon1973

You put a lot of effort into organising the quiz but I turned up late    Sorry

Sharon x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No it didn't at all hunny but fair enough if you go to the effort of putting on a quiz it always helps if you have people taking part    

Cat x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

ohhh..the first time i get 3 mins to myself and its gone xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

sharon1973 said:


> You put a lot of effort into organising the quiz but I turned up late   Sorry
> 
> Sharon x


Youve munchkins to deal with - Late is fine - 

thanks for understanding 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Catb33

I'll try to be there next week. Had a lot of nights and lates on Tuesdays lately   but am getting my duty requests better organised so I can make it. 

Thanks for doing the quiz every week Dizzi. It's such fun but I don't know how you, and the scorers, cope with us all.......


----------



## sharon1973

I'm a quiz virgin   can somebody tell me what it is all about   please

Thank you


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Page One here you go 
What is it your not sure about in particular ?



Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Every *Tuesday* Night is Quiz night
> 
> in the *Quiz Subroom * in the Chatroom
> 
> *Quiz starts at 8.30pm*
> 
> if your Late just change your font to black
> and wait till you see/hear
> 
> STOP! *duck*
> 
> Then say  to everyone and Join in at the next Question,
> your points will be  counted.
> 
> There are 30 Questions  to the Quiz, and it takes just over an hour.
> 
> Scores are *10 point*s for the 1st correct answer & *5 points * for everyone else who gets the question right in the time,
> The Bonus Question is posted at half way and is worth a whooping *50 points
> 
> [size=18pt]The Bonus Question Answer & Weekly Scores & Notices
> are posted on this thread.**
> 
> The Points are then converted to Bubbles or Credits and given as a Prize.
> To give the prize I need a link to your profile so posting on here each week means you get your prize!!!*[/size]
> 
> See you Tuesday ​
> ​


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Do you get a booby bubble if you don't get any right ?


----------



## sharon1973

are they just totally random questions about everything  

Sorry    

Dizzi,  No idea where you find the 'time' to do everything you do   Thank you


----------



## DizziSquirrel

wouldloveababycat said:


> Do you get a booby bubble if you don't get any right ?


 No hun just Nill pwa

Sharon ask away hun,  no Q is too silly or  
besides if after posting it you want it deleted that can be done too


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Dizzi ..Shame  

I won't have a clue what I am doing either hun so we can be virgin quizzers together  
Cat x


----------



## sharon1973

wouldloveababycat said:


> I won't have a clue what I am doing either hun so we can be virgin quizzers together


That's good to hear.

Sharon xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Its Easy to play and good Fun See you Tuesday


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Quiz Tuesday 8.15/30

All Welcome
The theme is Health, Diet & Fitness!

See you there ​


----------



## sharon1973

maybe afterwards it will make me go back on a diet.


----------



## DizziSquirrel




----------



## DizziSquirrel




----------



## DizziSquirrel

Its almost Quiz time  . . . .


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOh you will have to guide us virgins through


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

helllp cant ge ton ..do i go to chat or what


----------



## suedulux

Yeh hon, 


Ya  need to be in  chat  .  


luv  sue


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

it says error connecting to server ..please wait a few mins


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

waiiiiittttt for meeeee please xxxx canm i ge tin anothe rway


----------



## Always_ hoping

stretching


----------



## MandyL

A kind of stretching exercise


----------



## sharon1973

stretching


----------



## canoworms

weights


----------



## lynette25

streching


----------



## DizziSquirrel

The correct answer was A type of stretching. 

Well done everyone


----------



## sharon1973

i got it right


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks hunny for doing the quiz   it was great fun


----------



## foxylady73

*Tonights scores* (hope I got them right!)
*

  Always_hoping 165 Points!!!  *



*MandyL 85 Points!

Dizzi_squirrel 80 Points!
Foxylady73 80 Points!
Lynette25 80 Points!
wouldloveababycat 80 Points!

canoworms 70 Points!

jonesy 65 Points!

Sharon1973 40 Points!

Wraakgodin 30 Points!
Carol_36 30 Points!
Marie70 30 Points!

Danni29 10 Points!

dolly_daydream 5 Points!
crazykatesDH 5 Points!*

Well done everyone, post on the thread to claim bubbles or credits as your prize.


----------



## Always_ hoping

Thank you!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly] Well Done *ALWAYS HOPING *   [/fly]

Ooh pleased with that for first attempt  *THANKS* *Foxy & Dizzi  *  

[fly] *WELL DONE EVERYONE  *  [/fly]Cat x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I will ask the bubble/Credit monster to sort your prizes out ASAP!

Good night


----------



## sharon1973

wouldloveababycat said:


> [fly] Well Done *ALWAYS HOPING *   [/fly]
> 
> Ooh pleased with that for first attempt  *THANKS* *Foxy & Dizzi  *
> 
> [fly] *WELL DONE EVERYONE  *  [/fly]Cat x


i'll 2nd that.

Hopefully see you all next week.

Sharon xx


----------



## canoworms

Thanks Dizzi and Foxy - I'll be ready to be backup scorer when needed. 

Well done everyone, especially Always Hoping.

On hols next week, catch you the week after

xx


----------



## suedulux

Hello everyone 

I'm standing in for Dizzy on tues (29 th July)  annd 5th Aug 

It will be a hotch potch of questions , not as organized as Dizzy's  

My questions will be pretty easy , so the scoring will be ----

First answer 5 points 

Any answers before the *STOP* 1 point 

Bonus Question half way through 10 points 

[fly]    [/fly]


See you there ! 

*** Is anyone available to score for me ? Pretty Please ?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks Sue  

in fact If your free I away the 2 weeks after, so Quiz is yours for 3 weeks  then prehaps we can do alternate weeks
Just Let me know 
I am about to find everyone for thier Prizes


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Can
Carol_36, Marie70 & Jonesy 
post here to be added to the bubble/ Credit prize list 
Ive found everyone else


----------



## brownowl23

I'll be there Sue guarenteed.


----------



## sharon1973

Sue,

Barring all disasters I'll be there.

Sharon xx


----------



## suedulux

Hi  dizzy  .

Wow  3  weeks  , this  is  gonna be  fun lol  . I  might not be able to  do the one  on 12th  Aug as I have a friend staying, depends on howe  sloshed  we  get  lol    Enjoy ya hol hon, ya  deserve  it 


Brownowl23 aww  thats  great  hon,  is  that  scoring or just playing?  Oh  I  am doing the one on the 5th Aug  too 

Shaton1973  ,  aww hon  disasters?    are ya ok ? 

Luv  sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel




----------



## sharon1973

Sue,

You are never to sure what disasters you are going to get with the rugrats around   

Sharon xx


----------



## suedulux

Quiz (today!)   

In the QUIZ ROOM 8.15pm 
Tell a friend ? 

But don't tell them if they're cleverer than you?  

Usual rules apply . Please no speaking after the answer is given, until ya see the scorer say 'TA' . 
Cos the screen moves up! And scores may be lost  and we wouldn't like that eh?  
 


To get reminders of the quizzes -
click 'notify' ( its next to 'reply' )
and you will get updates when they're posted . 

* OK THE RULES

as my questions are usually easier ..... 

First correct answer receives 3 points,   
all others 1 point within the time limit. 

and what to points make?.....BUBBLES (or credits )

Bonus question for 10 points          
will be set half way through . Please post on the quiz thread so we know where to 
send ya points (even if its to say 'dunno' 'poo' or some silly answer  its fine)

 Please no speaking after the answer is given , until the scorer says 'TA' 
so that no correct answers are missed ? (cos it moves the screen up)

 everyone in their little black dresses/suits . (black text) please 
Scorer and quiz master in red  so we stand out lol

 and finally .......... please no tx, pg or baby talk , quizzes are a time to give us all a break from it all 

So come play , relax , enjoy . Any problems let me know?

Luv Sue  *


----------



## suedulux




----------



## suedulux

Sarting soon


----------



## Wraakgodin

Yuri Gagarin


----------



## poppy05

ugi gagarin


----------



## carole

yuri gagarin


----------



## LizzyM

neil armstrong?
my mum?
my dad?


----------



## Wicklow

YUGI GAGARIN


----------



## C0nfused

me or yuri gugarin


----------



## sharon1973

yuri gugarin


----------



## dollydaydream

yuri gagarin


----------



## crazykate

Yuri Gagarin - a Russian


----------



## suedulux

[fly]      OK TONIGHTS SCORES ARE .......   [/fly]

THE WINNER !!!!! >>> wraakgodin - 59  

SECOND !! >>>  Carole - 34


[size=13pt]And the rest of us !
danni29 - 26
dolly daydream - 22 and Wicklow - 22
sharon1973 - 20
crazykate - 18 and kushtaka - 18 and c0nfused - 18
Suedulux - 9 -------- (plus 10 for scoring 19)
Brownowl23 - 9 ------- (plus 10 for scoring 19)
lizzym - 7
luuluuu - 5
jonesy - 4
want2beamummy - 1

  some points were lost for 'offences towards the quiz act '  
(please see below for a list of these offences , people will not be named )

Speaking on numerous occasions, before the 'OK' 
Multi posting, causing valuable answers to leave the screen before being counted

 Come on ladies , we all wanna enjoy the quiz , why spoil it , and make it harder for the scorer and quiz master too ?

Silencing will be be used in extream cases


----------



## suedulux

All bubbles blown and credits sent 

want2beamummy could ya post on this thread please , having trouble finding you 

luv sue


----------



## sharon1973

Well done Wraakgodin

Thank you Sue & Chris


----------



## suedulux

Quiz (today!)   

In the QUIZ ROOM 8.15pm 
Tell a friend ? 

But don't tell them if they're cleverer than you?  

Usual rules apply . Please no speaking after the answer is given, until ya see the scorer say 'TA' . 
Cos the screen moves up! And scores may be lost  and we wouldn't like that eh?  
 


To get reminders of the quizzes -
click 'notify' ( its next to 'reply' )
and you will get updates when they're posted . 

* OK THE RULES

as my questions are usually easier ..... 

First correct answer receives 3 points,   
all others 1 point within the time limit. 

and what to points make?.....BUBBLES (or credits )

Bonus question for 30 points          
will be set half way through . Please post on the quiz thread so we know where to 
send ya points (even if its to say 'dunno' 'poo' or some silly answer  its fine)

 Please no speaking after the answer is given , until the scorer says 'TA' 
so that no correct answers are missed ? (cos it moves the screen up)

 everyone in their little black dresses/suits . (black text) please 
Scorer and quiz master in red  so we stand out lol

 and finally .......... please no tx, pg or baby talk , quizzes are a time to give us all a break from it all 

So come play , relax , enjoy . Any problems let me know?

Luv Sue  *


----------



## suedulux

Just  starting


----------



## KellyG

where is the quiz room?


----------



## brownowl23

kellyg - go into chat and you find a room called the quiz room


----------



## poppy05

sheep


----------



## dollydaydream

sheep


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dolly the sheep


----------



## lynette25

monkey


----------



## KellyG

sheep


----------



## carole

sheep


----------



## crazykate

dolly the sheep!


----------



## crazykates DH

sheep


----------



## dollydaydream

me the sheep


----------



## sharon1973

sheep


----------



## lynette25

can i change to sheep lol


----------



## buba

sheep


----------



## carole

tadpole


----------



## brownowl23

Thanks for a great quiz tonight girls

The winner is :_

Well suprise suprise Carole with 55

The runner up is:_ yet another suprise Wraakgodin with 43

And the rest are -

Sue and brownowl - 33
Buba - 32
Danni29 - 32
Sharon1973 - 30
Kellyg - 30
Dollydaydream - 27
crazykate - 26
crazykates dh - 20
lynette25 - 16
emmalottie - 7
dia - 6
samj - 6

See you all next week


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly] Well Done Everyone [/fly]

Cat x


----------



## suedulux

All bubbles blown and credits sent 

Dia - please can ya post on this thread? I cant find you to blow you your bubbles ? 

thanks luv sue


----------



## sharon1973

Does anybody know if there is a Quiz Night tonight ??


----------



## Wraakgodin

sharon1973 said:


> Does anybody know if there is a Quiz Night tonight ??


Haven't heard anything Sharon, but if there is, don't tell Carole!!  

Sue


----------



## sharon1973

Sue,

I know Suedulux had a friend over and I think she was planning to have a drink or 2   .  Not sure if Chris (Brownowl) was doing 1.

Sharon xx


----------



## poppy05

theres nothing on the calender
so i assume there isnt one
will pop in though just incase


----------



## carole

@ Wraakgodin Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

carole said:


> @ Wraakgodin Sue


   

Sue


----------



## carole

Let u off


----------



## Wraakgodin

I can charm my way out of anything!  

Sue


----------



## carole




----------



## Wraakgodin

THE QUIZ IS ABOUT TO START.......!

Sue


----------



## poppy05

Thanks to all who took part in the 'off the cuff' quiz this evening! 
 the scores are ......

wraakgodin - 220 points wd x x
Dolly_ Daydream and danni29 - 170 points woop woop!
crazykate - 70 points wd x x 
harmony802005 - 45 points wd x x 
crazykates_DH - 20 points wd x x 
Twang - 15 points wd x x
want2beamummy - 10 points wd x x
LizzyM - 0 points 
[size=20pt]harrysGal - 0 points 

See you next week x x x x x


----------



## poppy05

ok guys
bubbles and credits have been sent x x x x


----------



## suedulux

Thanks  for  doing the off the  cuff  quiz. I  was  still  layed up in bed  with  some  sort of  stomach bug. Wasnt on ff all day .

Just  read a Pm  from  brownowl23  from about 5ish last night.  saying she  had a migriaine and  wouldnt  be  doing the  quiz .

Luv  sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Sue!

I hope both you and Brownowl feel better soon.

Hugs

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Quiz On tuesday Ladies & Gents 

Just need a scorer 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

I can help out if need be Dizzi - as long as there are less than 5 quizzers!  

Sue


----------



## poppy05

Im about too so dont mind x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks Both, Sue, I hope theres more than 5 of us!!!!

Any idea of a theme


----------



## brownowl23

I'll be there will score if ya want me to


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Quiz Later Questions are Done 


Tonights theme is 
    

Music​


----------



## DizziSquirrel

- We are gathering in the Lounge just now - See you there


----------



## poppy05

cycling
swimming 
dunno lol


----------



## carole

cycling swimming sailing 400m


----------



## sarah30

swimming
cycling
gymnastics
rowing
yachting
ermmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nicola-Kate

cycling
double skulls
swimming
kayaking
running


----------



## DizziSquirrel

NEARLY!


----------



## sarah30

400m


----------



## sharon1973

cycling
swimming
running
rowing
gymnastics
high jump


----------



## Wraakgodin

Artistic Gymnastics: Men's Pommel Horse bronze  
Athletics: Men's High Jump silver
Athletics: Women's 400m gold
Canoe/Kayak Slalom: Canoe Single (C1) Men silver
Cycling Road: Women's Individual Time Trial silver 
Cycling Road: Women's Road Race gold
Cycling Track: Men's Individual Pursuit gold and bronze
Cycling Track: Men's Keirin gold and silver
Cycling Track: Men's Points Race bronze
Cycling Track: Men's Sprint gold and silver
Cycling Track: Men's Team Pursuit gold
Cycling Track: Men's Team Sprint gold  
Cycling Track: Women's Individual Pursuit gold and silver
Cycling Track: Women's Sprint gold
Equestrian: Eventing Individual bronze
Equestrian: Eventing Team bronze
Rowing: Men's Double Sculls bronze 
Rowing: Men's Eight silver
Rowing: Men's Four gold 
Rowing: Men's Lightweight Double Scull gold
Rowing: Women's Double Sculls bronze
Rowing: Women's Quadruple Sculls silver
Sailing: 470 - Men's Two Person Dinghy silver
Sailing: Finn - Heavyweight Dinghy gold
Sailing: Laser - Men's One Person Dingh gold
Sailing: Yngling - Women's Keelboat gold
Swimming: Women's 400m Freestyle gold and bronze
Swimming: Women's 800m Freestyle gold


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Wraakgodin said:


> Artistic Gymnastics: Men's Pommel Horse bronze
> Athletics: Men's High Jump silver
> Athletics: Women's 400m gold
> Canoe/Kayak Slalom: Canoe Single (C1) Men silver
> Cycling Road: Women's Individual Time Trial silver
> Cycling Road: Women's Road Race gold
> Cycling Track: Men's Individual Pursuit gold and bronze
> Cycling Track: Men's Keirin gold and silver
> Cycling Track: Men's Points Race bronze
> Cycling Track: Men's Sprint gold and silver
> Cycling Track: Men's Team Pursuit gold
> Cycling Track: Men's Team Sprint gold
> Cycling Track: Women's Individual Pursuit gold and silver
> Cycling Track: Women's Sprint gold
> Equestrian: Eventing Individual bronze
> Equestrian: Eventing Team bronze
> Rowing: Men's Double Sculls bronze
> Rowing: Men's Eight silver
> Rowing: Men's Four gold
> Rowing: Men's Lightweight Double Scull gold
> Rowing: Women's Double Sculls bronze
> Rowing: Women's Quadruple Sculls silver
> Sailing: 470 - Men's Two Person Dinghy silver
> Sailing: Finn - Heavyweight Dinghy gold
> Sailing: Laser - Men's One Person Dingh gold
> Sailing: Yngling - Women's Keelboat gold
> Swimming: Women's 400m Freestyle gold and bronze
> Swimming: Women's 800m Freestyle gold


                       

All I wanted was 
*Sailing 
Cycling (road & track)
Equestrian 
Gymnastics Artistic 
Rowing 
Swimming 
Canoe/Kayak*


----------



## brownowl23

rowing 
sailing 
canoe slalom
cylcing track
sailing
swiming 
equestrian
Guym artistic
swimiking
athletics
cycling road


----------



## Wraakgodin

Does that mean I get the points?!  

Sue


----------



## brownowl23

LOL wraakgodim I nearly cut and paste too


----------



## Wraakgodin

What are you suggesting Brownowl?  I would never use cut and paste!  The slightest suggestion of such a thing offends me greatly!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Wraakgodin - 1550

Superstar84 - 1500
carole - 1450

rest of the rabble

sharon1973 - 1100
Danni29 - 1050
c0nfused - 1050
Nicola-kate - 800
tatty - 650
sarah30 - 450
dollydaydream - 400
buba - 350
grumpyduck - 150

and the tail end charlies were

*Dizzi squirrell and Brownowl23 * - 100! ​ Everyone

Another Music Quiz next week, but I want you all to PM me one Music Question & Answer to be used next week 

~Dizzi~​


----------



## carole

Thanks Dizzi


----------



## carole

Well done Sue and Sades. It was closer  than I thought in the end


----------



## poppy05

how did we all get so many points when all we did was laugh?
and sue how on earth did you win?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Points work like this you get 10 for 1st correct, and 5 for everyone else, 
then when the scorer posts me the numbers after the quiz, 
I add a "0" on the end to give bubbles or credits  Ie Brownowl & I had just 10 points, but now we get 100 credits 

Which I ask the bubble/Credit monster to give out 

Dont Forget to post here to claim your bubbles/Credits


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Grumpyduck, Tatty & Superstar you need to post here please, so the Credit/bubble monster can find you!


----------



## sharon1973

Well Done Wraakgodlin, Superstar84 & Carole.

Actually well done everybody 

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

What the h*ll happened there?  How did I win?  I didn't get any questions right in round one and two!

Thanks again for the great quiz ladies!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ooooh - is that the subject for this week  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sue, and other quizzers 
It will be a Music quiz tonight
Ten 80s questions, Ten Abba Questions and the final round Ten Variety Music questions - See you later


----------



## Wraakgodin

Abba??  Not even I am THAT old!  

When you talk about Variety Music questions, are you talking about Sunday Night at the London Palledium type of variety music??  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sue, theres Something for everyone  in the variety section 

See you later


----------



## Wraakgodin

Max Bygraves or George Formby?  

I am leaning on the lampost.......  oh me, oh my.....!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Music from Movies next week or Just movies  . . . .


----------



## DizziSquirrel

We are getting ready to start, Come on Join us


----------



## sarah30

good morning vietnam


----------



## dollydaydream

stand by me


----------



## poppy05

cocktail


----------



## brownowl23

cool runnings


----------



## dollydaydream

cocktail


----------



## sharon1973

no idea


----------



## crazykate

beverley hills cop


----------



## DizziSquirrel

danni29 said:


> cocktail


Well done Danni


----------



## Wraakgodin

The scores for tonight are as follows:

The Winner:
Danni 
195 points 
(thanks to her double or nothing question!  )​[fly] CONGRATULATIONS! [/fly]

 In a brilliant second place:
Live in Hope 
166 points
(including a comedy point and the everlasting shame of being Rick Astley's only fan!)​
The rest of the super (and of course, highly intelligent) quizzers:

Dolly Daydream - 80
Sharon1973 - 75
Crazykate - 70
The wonderful team of Dizzi and Wraakgodin - 60
Rebexa - 60
Sarah30 - 55
Buba - 30
CrazykatesDH - 25
Dolphin 17 - 25
Brownowl23 - 20
Emmyloupink - 15
LizzyM - 25

Thanks everyone for making the quiz as fantastic as always. Especially to Dizzi who puts so much effort into these quizzes

Love and hugs

Sue


----------



## poppy05

excuse me, and i got the bonus question right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         

thanks for a great quiz, it was fun
see you all next week x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin

And I was impressed by how quickly you googled that Danni!    


Is there another way of sending bubbles? I don't fancy the job of sending each bubble individually!

Does anyone (besides me!) want credits instead of bubbles?

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sue The Credit & Bubble monsters sort our prizes out, especially as I add a zero on the end!

Thanks everyone, and especially Sue for Scoring her first Quiz! 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thank you Dizzi and, of course, the Credit and Bubble Monsters (who we all love dearly!   )!

Sue


----------



## liveinhope

The shame of it  Being known as Rick Astley's only fan   I'm sure his mum loves him!

Thanks for letting me be part of the quiz - I REALLY enjoyed myself, and it was fun getting to know some of you lovely ladies.  Well done Danni, the victorious one, she was pretty confident about Darude!
I'm planning on joining you again next week if I can (and if you'll let me)

As for bubbles or credits, I'm ignorant!  What's the difference?  Please explain

Speak to you all soon
xx


----------



## poppy05

Sue, I did NOT google it you cheeky monkey!!      
ooh if only we could have slap noises on the boards!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> Thanks for letting me be part of the quiz - I REALLY enjoyed myself, and it was fun getting to know some of you lovely ladies.
> I'm planning on joining you again next week if I can (and if you'll let me)
> 
> As for bubbles or credits, I'm ignorant! What's the difference? Please explain


Quiz is open to EVERYONE, ANY WEEK, it is great fun We look forward to seeing you

What are bubbles?

If you look under the persons name you will see that they have xxx number of bubbles. 
Bubbles are a currency of friendship - they are given as a token of friendship or luck for others, or just for fun to take your mind away from your more serious concerns. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.msg1454182#msg1454182

Credits are a currency for our charter VIP members, to use in the fun shop 
to read more about Charter membership, check the link in my signature or anyone else who has it.

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Quiz Tommorow Night, unless your all watching BB08 

Post here if your quizzing please so I know I need to host/find a scorer 

~Dizzi~


----------



## poppy05

i should be there hun xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Can't get BB here, so I will be available!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks both, Sue if you want to score again, that would be great ( you can play too ) 

In fact anyone whos scored a quiz at least once can Play & Score  

I am thinking tonights theme will be movies as box office hits of the 80's 90's and naughties 

See you later, we do however still need more than 2 people to play  

~Dizzi~


----------



## liveinhope

Am planning on being there


----------



## sharon1973

me be there !!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Yay thats 3 quizers a scorer and a host  

Any more


----------



## ❣Audrey

I will try and be there tonight xxx


----------



## LizzyM

I will be there but have one eye on BB


----------



## poppy05

sue if you score tonight i dont mnd doing it next week?
I can watch BB too if you score tonight!    
I dont think i can score, play and watch BB, im not that good at multitasking!


----------



## LizzyM

Play and watch BB then mut  
Its a lot for you to try and do isnt it


----------



## poppy05

it is alot to do yes!
you have a go!


----------



## LizzyM

Nah, i will be ok


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks Ladies Just going to find 20 questions  . . . . .


----------



## poppy05

easy ones pretty please


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Done - See you later I think they are easy


----------



## LizzyM

So that mean they arent


----------



## sharon1973

Are they about 1988


----------



## poppy05

hmmmm think i had better go and do some revision!


----------



## sharon1973

revise 1988 and country music


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all.

I will score as I have promised you Dizzi, but I got a BFN today so I am feeling very delicate and emotional - so please bear with me.

Love and hugs

Sue


----------



## LizzyM

Oh sue sweetie    for you darling!!
So sorry


----------



## poppy05

Oh Sue  
I am so so sorry sweetie
there are no words, just a great big    
Thinking of you my lovely x x x


----------



## sharon1973

Sue,

So sorry   

If your playing as well as scoring i'll let you beat me      As if I would win anyway   

Sharon xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sue       Words fail me you dont have to score hun,
I can use my back up plan or Danni could miss BB   

Be Kind to yourself OK


----------



## sweets x

hi. I keep forgetting about the quiz. Will try it next week


----------



## DizziSquirrel




----------



## Catb33

the duchess


----------



## canoworms

the duchess


----------



## Wraakgodin

The Dutchess


----------



## liveinhope

the duchess


----------



## LizzyM

the dutchess


----------



## poppy05

duchess


----------



## ❣Audrey

The Duchess


----------



## sharon1973

the duchess


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ok - scores for tonight!

Modesty forbids me to use flashing lights to announce the winner!

Wraakgodin - 140
CathB - 135
Canoworms - 120
Liveinhope - 125
Danni - 116
LizzyM - 115
Sharon1973 - 105
Bee Bee 85
Sarah 30 - 50
Aweeze - 45
COnfused - 20
Quiz Mistress/Scorer - 10
Dizzi - plus 100 (for blocking thread    )

Thanks for the great evening ladies - and a special thanks for all your support today   

Sue


----------



## sharon1973

well done Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

sharon1973 said:


> well done Sue


Thanks for letting me win! 

Sue


----------



## sharon1973

Wraakgodin said:


> sharon1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me win!
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

no problem


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw well done hun xxx


----------



## sharon1973

no quiz night tomorrow  anybody know


----------



## DizziSquirrel

sharon1973 said:


> no quiz night tomorrow  anybody know


Theres always a Quiz on a Tuesday - Although I do need to find some Questions and a scorer


----------



## sharon1973

wasn't shown on the diary thats all


----------



## DizziSquirrel

sharon1973 said:


> wasn't shown on the diary thats all


  we have the 2nd then the 16th - Missed a week, will add it now thanks for noticing


----------



## sharon1973

last weeks were good on movies


----------



## Wraakgodin

I can score for you again Dizzi, if you don't have a better offer!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sue Your Hired   

Quiz theme & Questions to be done late afternoon due to Work getting in the way of FF 

~Dizzi~


----------



## carole

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> due to Work getting in the way of FF
> 
> ~Dizzi~


I know the feeling !


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Guess this weeks theme is TV
See you Later, Just 25 Questions plus the bonus ​


----------



## Wraakgodin

no BB questions please!!!!!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

No BB Questions 

If you want a BB 08 quiz pester the mods on the BB board  or host your own 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

Let me think about that one......... urm........... no! 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Its Nearly QUIZ time


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOh thought I would find link here as the other doesn't work..


----------



## dollydaydream

mantle


----------



## liveinhope

hearth


----------



## carole

mantelpiece


----------



## Wraakgodin

mantle?


----------



## poppy05

surround lol


----------



## LizzyM

mantel


----------



## crazykate

fire surround


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Mantlepiece


----------



## DizziSquirrel

x​


----------



## sharon1973

mantelpiece


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Every time I pressed post it said another person had posted and wouldn't let me post it grrrrr


----------



## LizzyM

Fire Guard


----------



## crazykate

fireplace


----------



## DizziSquirrel

No Ones got it yet


----------



## poppy05

facade?


----------



## sharon1973

harth


----------



## carole

cupola


----------



## Wraakgodin

chimneypiece?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Dizzi is getting the bonus points tonight 

Damn that Wraakgodin she got it!

Well done   
The correct answer was Chimneypiece.

Chimneypiece was the accepted term of the British Upperclass of Mitford's youth. People who used words like "mantlepiece" or "fireplace mantle" immediately revealed their decided non-Upperclass


----------



## dollydaydream

hearth


----------



## carole

inglenook


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Great guesses, next week a history & geography quiz


----------



## sharon1973

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Great guesses, next week a history & geography quiz


no chance then
not as if I do anyway


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I was kidding now Im not so sure


----------



## ❣Audrey

I have just realised I missed it  xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Bee bee ((hug)) always next week - tell me were you in sim land ?


----------



## ❣Audrey

I was downloading some add ons lol so I guess itw as worth it  xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

The scores from tonight are:-

Wraakgodin - 165
Liveinhope - 115
Wouldloveababycat - 105
Danni29 - 100
Carole - 95
Dollydaydream - 90
LizziM - 82
Nicola1x - 82
Sharon1973 - 77
Starfishtrigger - 56
Crazykate - 50
Dizzi - 30  
CrazykatesDH - 10
Ruthieprincess - 2 (but awarding 77 lucky bubbles as she needs them tomorrow)

In the end it just came down to the bonus question.  A very evenly matched quiz tonight.  Well done everyone.  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Wraakgodin said:


> The scores from tonight are:-
> 
> Wraakgodin - 165
> 
> Dizzi - 30
> 
> In the end it just came down to the bonus question. A very evenly matched quiz tonight. Well done everyone.
> 
> Sue


Evenly matched  It was far to easy


----------



## Wraakgodin

It wasn't far to easy - we are far too intelligent!!!!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Damn you Sue your too Quick witted for me and up with the lark!

I Will sort the credits/bubbles out after work this evening


----------



## LizzyM

Thanks for the easy quiz


----------



## sharon1973

Thank you for doing the quiz.  What a surprise on who won      -  Well done Sue

Sharon xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ladies Advanced warning! 
I am UNABLE to host a quiz this week as we are out  

I am still looking for a few members for bubble/credit prizes  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

No quiz  It is the highlight of my week!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Have a go at hosting one


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Have a go at hosting one


How can I? I am still learning from The Great One. I am a novice in the ways of the quizmaster (mistress!)

Sue


----------



## C0nfused

*Quiz Night on Tuesday 16th September!*

*I am going to be hosting the quiz this week and we will have a TV/Celebrity theme. Four rounds, five questions per round and a bonus question at the end!

I hope to see you all there, usual time 8.25pm - 9.30pm*

Jen x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Jen!!!!

Cool - a COnfusing quiz!!!!!!!

Shall I score for you?  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Both have a great quiz, 
if I am back in time I will pop in 

~Dizzi~


----------



## C0nfused

Wraakgodin said:


> Hi Jen!!!!
> 
> Cool - a COnfusing quiz!!!!!!!
> 
> Shall I score for you?
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue! I hope I have a good selection of questions. I tried them on DH this morning..

Thanks for the offer of scoring, brownowl has offered too if she's there.. I don't mind who does it, but thanks, its really appreciated!

Jen x


----------



## C0nfused

Bonus Question Answer in here please..


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Laurel in Laurel & hardy


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Laurel


----------



## poppy05

stan laurel


----------



## Always_ hoping

Stan Laurel


----------



## crazykates DH

earny wise


----------



## crazykate

eric morcombe or ronnie barker or ronnie corbett


----------



## anneken

oliver hardy


----------



## Lentil

Ronnie Corbett


----------



## anneken

oops sorry...misread question

Stan Laural


----------



## C0nfused

*Results from Tuesday's Quiz*

*Well streaking in the lead was *

Always hoping - 34

*running up was*

danni29 - 18

*and the rest of us..*

summerdays - 16
shanara - 16
c0nfused and brownowl23 - 10
ladyhex - 10
wouldloveababycat - 9
aneken - 9
just a girl - 9
pushoz - 9 
nicola1x - 7
sharon1973 - 7 
dizzi squirrel - 7 
starfishtigger - 7 
donsbabe - 6
carzykate - 5
crazykates dh - 5 
dollydaydream - 5 
want2beamummy - 3
lizzym - 2


----------



## DizziSquirrel

How many did I get for the bonus!


----------



## poppy05

0


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh my God, I am sooooooo sorry!  I laid down for a rest at about 7pm and I have just woken up!!!!!!!!!    I am really disappointed that I missed the quiz.

I am really sorry I let you down COnfused, I hope you found another scorer.  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sue I think being made PUPO Yesterday is a very good reason to have had a kip 


Missed you but totaly understand why let always hoping win 

Danni   I diddnt get 0 points for the bonus I got 1   seems weird when I give 50!


----------



## poppy05

Dizzi 1 point?   oh dear, thats not fair is it?  

Sue, oh bless you for going to sleep
I didn't realise you were PUPO, so will let you off for the mammoth cat nap!!!  
Loads of             
            
            
for you hunni x x x


----------



## sharon1973

Sorry I left early last night.

Wanted to say thank you to C0nfused and Brownowl23 for the quiz.

Dizzi only got 1 point      

Sharon xx

P.S.  Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hey! stop picking on me I have a heart  

~Dizzi~


----------



## sharon1973

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Hey! stop picking on me I have a heart
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Just remember that when you set next weeks questions


----------



## Wraakgodin

sharon1973 said:


> Dizzi Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! stop picking on me I have a heart
> 
> ~Dizzi~
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember that when you set next weeks questions
Click to expand...

Took the words right out of my mouth Sharon!!! 

Thanks for all your positive thoughts - I hope it helps! I wore my FF wristband when I had the insemination, so hopefully that will bring my luck!

Sue


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sue                 
Cat x

P.s Did I get a bonus point too as I posted the same time as Dizzi 

Cat x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

wouldloveababycat said:


> P.s Did I get a bonus point too as I posted the same time as Dizzi
> 
> Cat x


NO 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

sharon1973 said:


> Dizzi Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! stop picking on me I have a heart
> 
> ~Dizzi~
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember that when you set next weeks questions
Click to expand...

Might . . . .


----------



## Wraakgodin

That would be a "no" then?!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Can I have a scorer for tuesday please ?

Unless of course someone else wants a go


----------



## Wraakgodin

I don't mind doing it Dizzi, but I don't want you to rely on me and then I fall asleep like last week and don't turn up.  

Sue


----------



## poppy05

Im free to score too


----------



## Wraakgodin

She will have more scorers than players at this rate!!!    (which knowing Dizzi is the only way to get points!  )

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

The theme will be be FOOD! & COOKING


----------



## Wraakgodin

ok - I will make sure DH stays awake to help me 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Every *Tuesday* Night is Quiz night
> 
> in the *Quiz Subroom * in the Chatroom
> 
> *Quiz starts at 8.30pm*
> 
> if your Late just change your font to black
> and wait till you see/hear
> 
> STOP! *duck*
> 
> Then say  to everyone and Join in at the next Question,
> your points will be  counted.
> 
> There are 30 Questions  to the Quiz, and it takes just over an hour.
> 
> Scores are *10 point*s for the 1st correct answer & *5 points * for everyone else who gets the question right in the time,
> The Bonus Question is posted at half way and is worth a whooping *50 points
> 
> [size=18pt]The Bonus Question Answer & Weekly Scores & Notices
> are posted on this thread.**
> 
> The Points are then converted to Bubbles or Credits and given as a Prize.
> To give the prize I need a link to your profile so posting on here each week means you get your prize!!!*[/size]
> 
> See you Tuesday ​
> ​


 - see you tonight!


----------



## liveinhope

not gonna make it tonight sorry   Will aim for next week instead

Good luck

xx


----------



## carole

Got a meeting  

Would rather be doing the quiz .....


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Quiz is Ready


----------



## Tina xx

I'm going to try and make it tonight (will be my 1st quiz) Don't count on me getting many right though


----------



## dollydaydream

I dont mind scoring to night either, not done it before only when me and Danni did make shift quiz, so if you want i can do it, to give the others a chance to compete.

Thanks Dolly xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Yay - I will be there tonight!  Someone ping me if I forget! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Shall I also ping you if you forget to test  

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lol ping me hit me slap me  xxx I have logged into chat already so I can't miss it lol! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee said:


> Lol ping me hit me slap me


I won't - you will probably enjoy it too much!!! 

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

oooer missus lol!!  Nah the way my hormones have been I would more than likely slap you back lol! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

What a battle that would be, with us both being hormonal basket cases!!!!    

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am on my way


----------



## poppy05

homous


----------



## Nicola-Kate

humous


----------



## ❣Audrey

Humous


----------



## Wraakgodin

hummus


----------



## Mummy30

humous


----------



## wouldloveababycat

houmous


----------



## sharon1973

humous


----------



## Nicola-Kate

houmos


----------



## Wraakgodin

Wraakgodin said:


> hummus


humus?


----------



## Tina xx

humus


----------



## Wraakgodin

humtitybumbumus?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

The correct answer was humus. 

Well done


----------



## crazykate

humus


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Part 2 of Quiz - its not to late to join us


----------



## dollydaydream

Tonights Scores​
  Danni29 130 points  ​
[size=20pt]Wraakgoddin 115 points
Bee Bee 110 points
Starfishtigger 100 points
Wouldloveababycat 95 points
Donsbabe 85 points
Tinabn 80 points
Nicola Kate, Dolly Daydream and Dizzi 60 points
Chick1508 and Crazykate 50 points
Sharon1973 40 points
Crazykates DH 30 points
Sophie354 25 points
Ladyhex 20 points
Confused 5 points​
Thanks for your support in quiz to night, i enjoyed scoring. Lots of Love Dolly  ​


----------



## Tina xx

Woo Hoo!!!! Did better than I thought!!

Thanks Dizzy and Dolly, it was brilliant  

Tina xx (Tinabn)


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Scores to the bubble/credit monsters tommorow For prize giving 

~Dizzi~



starfishtigger said:


> Congrats to Danni, Dizzy and Dolly the 3 D's
> 
> Thanks for a great evening


----------



## Wraakgodin

Congratulations Danni!!!!!!

Thanks again for a brilliant quiz Dizzi and Dolly!!!

Sue


----------



## poppy05

thanks girls  
and thanks dizzi and dolly, twas fun


----------



## dollydaydream

Pleasure Pleasure

OMG!!!! I feel like a celebrity    

i would like to thank.............    

Enjoyed it last night.  C xxxxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Congratulatiosn Danni!!!  Thank you Dizzi and Dolly! xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

If your Names on this weeks scoreboard please please POST

on the thread so we can find you to blow some bubbles/ give some credits  

I am going to do a list of members who quiz regulaly ( from this weeks scores)
and their profile links  so will need as many as possible as soon as possible 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Nicola-Kate

i got 60 points yay and i thought i was thick as pudding rofl


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> If your Names on this weeks scoreboard please please POST
> 
> on the thread so we can find you to blow some bubbles/ give some credits
> 
> I am going to do a list of members who quiz regulaly ( from this weeks scores)
> and their profile links  so will need as many as possible as soon as possible
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Hello!!!!!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Ahhh there you are mrs! Was just about to send out a search party  xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Not any more you don't  xxx


----------



## Mummy30

me me me!!!


----------



## Tina xx

Dizzy, do you know what you are going to do the next quiz on? Might need to revise for it


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee said:


> Ahhh there you are mrs! Was just about to send out a search party  xxx


You know I can't stay away for long!!!! Got caught out this morning looking at the forums and lost track of time, didn't have time to go on every thread that I wanted to! Was on Dizzi's daily brain game and realised the bus was going to turn up in 5 minutes! I am going to blame Dizzi if I ever miss that bus! 

Sending you lots of      and hugs

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw glad you are ok chick xxx


----------



## Tina xx

Beebee, you really made me laugh last night   Are you like it every week     

Tina xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello ..wow I didn't do too bad considering this keyboard was playing silly devils  

Thanks to all you did a fab job  

Cat x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

If anyone is avalible to score tonight I would be gratefull,
Not sure if I diddnt ask/have an offer last week  

I am going to work on a theme some questions Just now 

See you later 
~Dizzi~


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh is it going to be an easy one tonight .. I would offer to score but my laptop was very tempermental last week if it goes ok tonight might offer for next week tho


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Tonights Quiz is all about 







See you later


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Starfishtig are you going to score for me then ?


----------



## ❣Audrey

I wont be about for the quiz tonight  we have people over for dinner! xxx


----------



## liveinhope

I'm planning on making it tonight


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks starfishtigger! 
my Tea is cooking so I should make it by the skin of my teeth for half past! 

Beebee  enjoy dinner 

Everyone else, See you there


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Going in Quiz starts at about 8.30 hope to see you there


----------



## dollydaydream

1994


----------



## liveinhope

1988


----------



## crazykate

1981


----------



## C0nfused

1985


----------



## Wraakgodin

1980s

guess 88


----------



## Mummy30

in the 1980's


----------



## crazykates DH

dont no


----------



## DizziSquirrel

The 1980's would be correct


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Scores look great


----------



## DizziSquirrel

C0nfused - The questions youve sent me did you want to host them this week or next 

Can you let me know ASAP so I can organise myself  I dont mind either way hun, 
hopefully we will have a scorer or two to help 

 Quiz Tommorow with one of us! Be there or Be square  ​


----------



## Wraakgodin

I can score if you want Dizzi, as long as I can quiz as well!!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks Sue - yep you can score and Play so its the Host v all of you!  


Tonights Theme is . . . .

    ​
Sports!​


----------



## Wraakgodin

Us v the Host?  I don't like those odds!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*scooby*


----------



## Wraakgodin

I know there is going to be a rugby round.....  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I have not set the questions  but I think there may be a Rugby Q or 2  . . .


----------



## Tina xx

Rugby questions, I'm bound to get them wrong    I'm going to try and pop in, but DS is away, so DH might want to spend time with me


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just get him answering the rugby questions hun lol

Cat x


----------



## Mummy30

oh yay, sports!!  Only sport im any good at though is football..... lol.


----------



## lynette25

i will be there think i will have to get dh to help me though as im rubbish at sport lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

I don't know anything about sport, and DH knows less!!!  I am in trouble!

Sue


----------



## sharon1973

Wraakgodin said:


> I don't know anything about sport, and DH knows less!!! I am in trouble!
> 
> Sue


You will probably still win


----------



## Wraakgodin

Me thinks Ms Squirrel will win!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

DH is Due in at 8ish
so I am timing tea in the hope I make it on time!!!


----------



## nic1977

Oh dear - I know absolutely nothing about sport and DH is at work.   Oh well, I'll give it a go, but am bound to be   about my lack of sports knowledge !!!

Nic xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Just play the sporting week for fun 

Quiz is all about the giggles


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Quiz is all about the giggles


and bubbles/credits!!!


----------



## Stars*

Hey Girls, 

Count me in on the quiz tonight!!

Lisa xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have my tena ladies ready


----------



## nomadcelt

22


----------



## Guest

21


----------



## Wraakgodin

22


----------



## wouldloveababycat

22


----------



## Mummy30

22


----------



## sharon1973

18


----------



## DizziSquirrel

21


----------



## nomadcelt

Had great fun tonight, thank you!!

Looking forward to doing the q's with starfishtigger.
Topics will be: Animals / Geography / Kids Films / Inventions / James Bond

John


----------



## starrynight

Good quiz even tho i hate sport


----------



## wouldloveababycat

​
For doing the Quiz Confused and for scoring WraakGodin ..and for the advice Dizzi 

Cat x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Points tonight!

Nomadcelt - 72
Sharon1973 - 60
Starrynight - 60
Wraakgodin - 60
Snagalpuss - 55
Wouldloveababycat - 55
Fozi - 50
Nic1977 - 45
Starfishtigger - 45
HannahDMW - 40
COnfused - 35
Donsbabe - 35
Crazykate - 25
Dizzi - 25
Crazykate's DH - 20
Carole - 15
Guccimama - 15
Loopyone - 10
Superstar84 - 10
Hilsmart - 5
LizzyM - 5
Poppy05 - 5
xxjulesxx - 5

Thanks to all for a great evening!!!

Congratulations John!!!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

starrynight said:


> Good quiz even tho i hate sport


Joint 2nd place - not bad for someone that hates sport! 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks everyone 

Good night


----------



## sharon1973

Well done Nomadcelt and woo hoo I came 2nd with 2 others!!!!

Thank you for the quiz.

Sharon xx


----------



## C0nfused

Well done everyone!!


----------



## Guest

Woo third!    Not bad for a) someone who hates sport and b) a quiz virgin!


----------



## DizziSquirrel




----------



## sharon1973

Dizzi,

Whats tomorrows quiz about ?

Sharon xx


----------



## sharon1973

sounds good


----------



## Wraakgodin

No rugby??  

Sue


----------



## fozi

looking forward to tonight's quiz!!! so much fun!
joined in for the first time last week, but didnt post a message on here, so got nooooooo prize  
see you all tonight!  
Fozi


----------



## DizziSquirrel

fozi said:


> looking forward to tonight's quiz!!! so much fun!
> joined in for the first time last week, but didnt post a message on here, so got nooooooo prize
> see you all tonight!
> Fozi


   

Ive not given any out! OH Heck!!!
guess what I am doing later Sorry


----------



## fozi

Hello!!!

lookin forward to quiz tonight!
thank you for organizing it, its so much fun......... see you tonight!

Fozi


----------



## ❣Audrey

Yay I will be joining you tonight - hubby has to work! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

starfishtigger said:


> Nope rugby was last week, you'll pleased to know it is not British Geography though! x


I hope it is Dutch geography!!! 

Sue


----------



## nomadcelt

Which film is this?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

What film is this


----------



## Wraakgodin

golden eye


----------



## Ashy

live and let die


----------



## C0nfused

goldeneye


----------



## poppy05

goldeneye


----------



## sharon1973

goldeneye


----------



## MandyL

goldeneye


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ready !
GO


----------



## C0nfused

i cant see anything


----------



## Wraakgodin

you only live twice

No idea


----------



## Ashy

casino royale


----------



## C0nfused

goldeneye


----------



## poppy05

the living daylights


----------



## MandyL

No idea but I'll post anyway!


----------



## DizziSquirrel




----------



## DizziSquirrel

isabella


----------



## Mummy30

golden eye


----------



## crazykate

goldeneye!


----------



## bubbles06

mary am daobo


----------



## Ashy

Natalya Simonova


----------



## Mummy30

natalya fyodorovna simonova


----------



## C0nfused

Natalya Simonova is the character


----------



## Wraakgodin

Izabella Scorupco.


----------



## ctm

Natalya Simonova


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Both 
for Hosting & Scoring the quiz!

Will sort points/prizes but not tonight - sorry


----------



## sharon1973

Thanks for doing the quiz.

Well done Wraakgodin.

Sharon xx


----------



## dollydaydream

Thanks to Starfish and Nomad for quiz, sorry had to leave early. xxxx


----------



## C0nfused

Thank you for the quiz!


----------



## Tina xx

Dizzy, any idea what the Quiz is about on Tuesday? Hope you are keeping well


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
I dont know! HELP!!!


----------



## Tina xx

What about Comedies? Friends etc or Movies, you could do sub sections (kids/comedy/scary) Not sure what else to suggest, I'm sure the others could come up with some good ideas


----------



## DizziSquirrel

great suggestions Tina   I am Thinking reality TV Shows . . . . 

Strictly come Dancing & Xfactor . . . 

So the choice will be yours The Quiz Regulars


----------



## Tina xx

Great idea Dizzy, will pop in Tuesday, just might need reminding as I always forget (I've got a bad memory!!  ) I had a great time last time and I'm looking forward to joining in again


----------



## fozi

Hello!

looking forward to tuesday's quiz.

Fozi


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am game for anything you throw at me, Dizzi!!!  

Sue


----------



## Ashy

Soaps - namely Coronation Street - I watch that    

Ashy


----------



## Tina xx

Wraakgodin said:


> I am game for anything you throw at me, Dizzi!!!
> 
> Sue


Hope Dizzy doesn't have a good aim


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ashy said:


> Soaps - namely Coronation Street - I watch that
> 
> Ashy


It is really hard to gather questions on the british soaps . . . . . sorry


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Tina xx said:


> Wraakgodin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am game for anything you throw at me, Dizzi!!!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Dizzy doesn't have a good aim
Click to expand...


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ashy said:


> Soaps - namely Coronation Street - I watch that
> 
> Ashy


I don't! 

Sue


----------



## Tina xx

Oooh Dizzy has a good aim  

I don't watch the soaps either   I might be good at the BB questions on reality tv, but won't be much good at the others ~ can always copy your answers


----------



## Wraakgodin

If it is about soaps and BB then I will be copying everyone!!!! 

Sue


----------



## poppy05

you would still win sue!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Cool - then I should copy more often!!!  

No - I don't think I will win that one!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Quiz Tonight

Theme is Mix and Match 

3 sets of Ten questions

Set one = British tv comedy

Set two = Advertising slogans

Set three = Weather

and a _new style _ bonus Question 

​


----------



## LizzyM

I dont think i will be there tonight!! 
Sorry


----------



## bubbles06

iam all ready for my 2nd quiz tonite,questions will be interesting,see you later,ladies


----------



## fozi

looking forward to tonights quiz!!!



fozi


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just checking, would that be British weather, or international weather  

Sue


----------



## poppy05

sue dont worry hun
if its British weather, the answer is 'RAIN'


----------



## Wraakgodin

I think we might have this quiz all sown up tonight ladies!  

Sue


----------



## nic1977

Hi 

I'll be there tonight - not sure how well i'll do, but I'll give it a go.

See you all later

Love Nic xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

That's the spirit Nic!!!

See you later!

Sue


----------



## Suzie

OH now I'm officially on adoption leave I can quiz 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Cool!!!!  Excellent Suzie!!!  See you there!

Sue


----------



## liveinhope

I'll be around tonight too!

See you in chat bout 8.15
xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

If Suzie's quizzing we all need help!  

Going into chat in a few minutes see you there


----------



## hannahDMP

Hello, my dh Spaceoddity and I have come out to play!! See you there!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nicole Kidman


----------



## Wraakgodin

nicole kidman


----------



## ❣Audrey

Nick Gasidiotman


----------



## Ashy

nicole kidman
#


----------



## crazykates DH

dont no


----------



## fozi

nic kidman

fozi


----------



## Tina xx

nicole kidman


----------



## Suzie

nicole kidman


----------



## Cate1976

Nicole Kidman


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> Identify the actor or actresses from the cryptic clue -
> e.g. Blossoming in Florida? =
> Orlando Bloom


 Steal fossil fuel and fool chap = Nicole Kidman


----------



## crazykate

Nicole Kidman


----------



## Ashy

Thanks Dizzi 

Ashy


----------



## liveinhope

thanks again dizzi - sorry my stupid internet kept cutting out


----------



## Cate1976

Quiz was good fun, will try to be online for it next week.


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks Dizzy, Wraakgodin and Starfishtigger    Will try and be there next week too


----------



## DizziSquirrel

​ Thanks to all who played, and to our fantastic scorers 
*Wraakgodin & Starfishtigger * 
​


----------



## Cate1976

How many points was it for each correct answer?


----------



## nic1977

Thanks for the quiz girlies

It was fun 

I can't beleive I actually got 80 points - OMG I am amazed !!!!

     

Nic xx


----------



## Cate1976

I'm sure I got the bonus question right and quite a few others although a couple were out of time and I think I lost some points for posting stuff before the Ta's


----------



## Wraakgodin

Cate - I was just teasing about losing points before the ta (or threatening to keep you all in line!  ), I don't think Starfishtigger deducted points either!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

wouldloveababycat said:


> Nicole Kidman


Cat won the bonus Q  there are no points for 2nd place on the bonus Q


----------



## ❣Audrey

Well done everyone!! Thank you Dizzi and co for hosting xxx


----------



## sharon1973

Sorry I left early last night.

Thank you Dizzi, Wraakgodin & Starfishtigger

Not being funny about the scores - isn't it the taking part the counts


----------



## Cate1976

It was good fun, I was asking about scores to try and work out how many questions I got right. I must have got 16 right. Pretty good going. I guessed some, kew a few and copied a few.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Cate1976 said:


> and copied a few.


You did WHAT?? 

None of us would ever do anything like that, would we?? 

Sue


----------



## sharon1973

I would never ever copy (she says with her  )


----------



## Wraakgodin

You really shouldn't think aloud, Sharon!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Credit Fairy

*

Max 8579 40
ChrisF 5
Jooles 5*

I cant find you to give your tuesday quiz credits . . . please post here


----------



## NuttyJo

awwwww i miss this each week! its the only night im ever busy!


----------



## Wraakgodin

See you all tonight!

What is the subject Dizzi??

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Will Decide a subject tis afternoon when I set the Questions !!!

Catch you all Later


----------



## sharon1973

Sorry just wanted to wish Starfishtigger & DH good luck for testing tomorrow.


----------



## fozi

hello!

looking forward to tonight's quiz!!!

Fozi


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks starfishtiger 
  thinking of you both 

~Dizzi~

PS I am about to do the Questions . . . .


----------



## DizziSquirrel

& ​
See you later 

PS All Halloween Questions are worth TRIPLE Points !!!


----------



## Cate1976

Should be there. It's this thread that you use for bonus question isn't it?


----------



## crazykate

Hi all

Sorry don't think I'll be in tonight got to go and visit my little sister in hospital    DH may make it in though!  

Good luck all xx

Kate


----------



## brownowl23

I doubt i'll be able to make it.

Having a bad day, took two hours to get my boys to have a 15 min nap between them today     I feel like I have done 10 rounds with MIke Tyson   and they are still testing my pateince to its limits and beyond.   
Individually they wouldnt be too bad but put the together and add the twin factor and it makes for one very knackered mummy.   I swear they are sitting conpiring against me right now  

I think when Dh gets home i'll have a large glass fo alcoohooll


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Cate - yep this is the thread hun

Kate  hope we see DH ;0

Brownowl  Ive only had an hour with my nephew and I'm worn out! Take it easy hun

~Dizzi~


----------



## Ashy

I'll try and join if Anna decides she wants to sleep tonight!

Ashy


----------



## Wraakgodin

Kate - sending lots of hugs to you and your sis, I hope everything is ok.

Sue


----------



## nic1977

Hi count me in

Nic xx


----------



## Cate1976

I'm here, just waiitng for quiz room to open.


----------



## fozi

ben nevis


----------



## Wraakgodin

Scafell Pike


----------



## liveinhope

scafell pike


----------



## C0nfused

i didnt know there was a mountain ben nevis i gues


----------



## Mummy30

Scafell Pike


----------



## Cate1976

Scafell Pike


----------



## Ashy

scafell pike


----------



## fozi

ben nevis


----------



## MandyL

Scafell Pike


----------



## nic1977

Scarfell Pike

Nic


----------



## factorV

Scafell Pike


----------



## dolphin17

scafell pike


----------



## FJ

scafell pike


----------



## magsandemma

scafell pike


----------



## Cate1976

I'm here. Know I got answer right, just wasn't first.


----------



## magsandemma

scafell pike


----------



## DizziSquirrel

BONUS ! What is the name of the highest mountain in England?

Scafell Pike 
​


----------



## Wraakgodin

Scores for tonight

Dizzi - 190
Wraakgodin - 155
Snagalpuss - 110
Nic1977 - 105
FJ - 101
MandyL - 95
Donsbabe - 90
Effy25 - 85
Dolphin - 85
Liveinhope - 85
Fozi - 80
Magsandemma - 75
Poppy05 - 65
Sharon1973 - 56
Cate1976 - 55
C0nfused - 40
Ashy - 35
JulieWiils - 35
Dollydaydream - 35
CrazykatesDH - 30
Factor V - 35
Cleo - 15

So I am pleased to annouce the winner is......... hang on a minute........... last minute points have been awarded.   

For her tireless work for the Attu tourist board - a bonus of 200 points for........ CONFUSED!!!!!!! Bringing her total to....... 240! MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS CONFUSED!!!!!!! Our winner of the night, ladies and gentlemen!

Better luck next time Dizzi!!!  

Sue  

*sue hopes she gets away with this*


----------



## Ashy

See told you I am rubbish at quizzes  

Thanks Dizzi and Wraakgodin

Ashy


----------



## Wraakgodin

You aren't rubbish at quizzes!  Lets just say the questions were against us tonight!!!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> *sue hopes she gets away with this*


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> For her tireless work for the Attu tourist board


----------



## C0nfused

Thank you very much   

Sad news for all those planning their next holiday to Attu...

*The Attu Battlefield and U.S. Army and Navy Airfields on Attu is a designated National Historic Landmark. Because of its isolated location, the harsh weather, and a lack of transportation, few visitors come to Attu's battlefield. The entire island is part of the Aleutian Islands National Wildlife Refuge , which is administered by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, U.S. Department of the Interior and military clearance is required to visit Attu Island*

_Info from http://www.nps.gov/nr/travel/aviation/att.htm_
/links


----------



## Wraakgodin

But is it still ok to have our next FF meet up there?  As someone who works for the tourist board, you can fix it - right?

Sue


----------



## Guest

Thanks for a good night girls, lots of  !

xxx


----------



## fozi

Hello!

thanks for a super quiz night.
how do we put our credits on our profile?

cant wait for next week's quiz

Fozi


----------



## Credit Fairy

Wraakgodin said:


> Dizzi - 190
> Wraakgodin - 155
> 
> Snagalpuss - 110Nic1977 - 105
> FJ - 101
> MandyL - 95
> Donsbabe - 90
> 
> Effy25 - 85 PM sent
> 
> Dolphin - 85
> Liveinhope - 85
> Fozi - 80
> Magsandemma - 75
> 
> Poppy05 - 65
> Sharon1973 - 56
> 
> Cate1976 - 55
> C0nfused - 40
> Ashy - 35
> 
> JulieWiils - 35
> Dollydaydream - 35
> CrazykatesDH - 30
> 
> Factor V - 35
> 
> Cleo - 15




Credits Given - Will do the rest soon


----------



## Ashy

Thanks Credit Fairy  

Ashy


----------



## C0nfused

Wraakgodin said:


> But is it still ok to have our next FF meet up there? As someone who works for the tourist board, you can fix it - right?
> 
> Sue


You would have to bring your own tent and not mind camping in horrible weather.


----------



## Wraakgodin

You aren't really selling it to us, COnfused!  

Sue


----------



## fozi

Roll on tonights quiz!!!



Fozi


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Tonights Quiz is . . . . . ​







Well 20 out of the 30 Questions are  ​


----------



## sharon1973

Hello

I will be there tonight and I should be there for the whole quiz !!!!!

Sharon xx


----------



## Cate1976

Planning to do quiz, last 2 have been good fun.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Is it about cats and dogs in general, or about that film??  

Do you need a scorer Dizzi?  At the moment I am using the laptop but I can swap to the other computer if need be!  Perhaps you would prefer to have a scorer that doesn't fix it so you don't win!!!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sue - I need a scorer 

Also its cats & Dogs in general - I just liked the picture  

Going to eat tea and be back here in time for Quiz


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ok - I will drag myself out of bed then!   But I want extra credits for the inconvenience!!! 

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

I love you Starfishtigger!!!! 

DH isn't feeling very well so he is snuggled up watching Indiana Jones!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sue

   Starfishtigger

 both!


----------



## nic1977

Hi All

I'll be there.

Nic xx


----------



## Cate1976

I'm doing the quiz.


----------



## carole

collins not a us city


----------



## Wraakgodin

Denver - the rest are Michaels


----------



## nic1977

collins - it isn't in texas?


----------



## fozi

austin
rest are footbal teams


----------



## loopy75

denver has no brothers of sisters


----------



## crazykate

Jackson cos he has a monkey and the others have cats/dogs   (seeing as we're on animals)


----------



## sharon1973

collins - not in US


----------



## Cate1976

Collins isn't a city in USA.


----------



## liveinhope

Collins - the others are American state capitals


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> Jackson, Collins, Denver, Austin?
> 
> Collins - the others are American state capitals


----------



## xSpecialKx

hiya no idea answer!


----------



## dollydaydream

Great quiz Dizzi and my little starfishtigget xxxxx


----------



## carole

Wow that was quick starfishtigger    (good job you weren't playing      )


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks to Dizzi and Starfishtigger for another great quiz.

Glad I got 80 points, copied a few answers, thanks Carole and evryone else. Did know some of them though.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry that I left early, I was struggling stay awake and my brain was in no way functioning!  Congratulations Carole - that was a surprise!!!  

Thanks for the fun ladies!  Especially to Dizzi and Starfishtigger!

Sue


----------



## nic1977

Thanks Dizzy and starfishtigger for a fun quiz as usual  

OMG I came joint second - I can't believe it     

Thanks - I didn't think I got that many right. 

Nic xxx


----------



## effy25

Yippeeee I finally manage to get somewhere from the link 

Missed this Tuesdays quiz but there's always next week...


----------



## Credit Fairy

> Carole
> 
> liveinhope
> 
> Nic1977
> 
> AXLFAN
> 
> Cate1976
> 
> Crazykate
> 
> Loopy75
> 
> Sharon1973
> 
> Wraakgodin
> 
> Fozi
> 
> xSpecialKx
> 
> Starfishtigger
> 
> Cathy2
> 
> Dolly_daydream
> 
> Kaz1418
> 
> LizzyM
> 
> Poppy05


Credits Given, To all *Non Charter * Quizzers your Credits will be in your FF bank for a rainy day


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thank you Credit Fairy!!!  

Sue


----------



## xSpecialKx

Oh thank you soooooooooooooo much


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks. Quiz was great fun.


----------



## LizzyM

Thanks muchly


----------



## loopy75

Yeah more credits

thanks credit fairy 

xxx loopy xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

QUIZ NIGHT TONIGHT   ​


----------



## Wraakgodin

What's the subject?

Sue


----------



## xSpecialKx

Yeah please let us know the subject so can swot today LOL 

K x x


----------



## Wraakgodin

I have the day off, I can spend all day swotting! 

Sue


----------



## xSpecialKx

Oh Sue I off too - we gonna be sooooooooo clever tonight and we will beat Carole LOL!!

K x x


----------



## liveinhope

I'm planning on being there too 

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

xSpecialKx said:


> Oh Sue I off too - we gonna be sooooooooo clever tonight and we will beat Carole LOL!!
> 
> K x x


Then we need more finger/typing training than swotting! 

Sue


----------



## xSpecialKx

True


----------



## fozi

have started to flex my fingers for tonight's quiz!
see you all there!!!

Fozi


----------



## Wraakgodin

*sue makes her finger joints click*

Bring it on!!!!  

Sue


----------



## carole

Wraakgodin said:


> xSpecialKx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sue I off too - we gonna be sooooooooo clever tonight and we will beat Carole LOL!!
> 
> K x x
> 
> 
> 
> Then we need more finger/typing training than swotting!
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...


----------



## xSpecialKx

I been sitting doing words per minute tests all day - so typing now ok - but the old grey matter may just let me down LOL


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lets stick her fingers together with superglue!!!!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Wraakgodin said:


> What's the subject?
> 
> Sue


I am about to source the questions 

So back in about an hour or 2 . . . .


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Tonights theme is . . .

         ​
[size=30pt]Music​​​


----------



## Wraakgodin

Please tell me it is 80s music!  

Sue


----------



## Cate1976

Not sure how I'll do, if it's modern pop music then i don't stand a chance. It'll be good craic though.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Its a mixed lot of Music Questions


----------



## Cate1976

Will give it my best shot. Love your Lest we forget. Where did you get it from?


----------



## nic1977

Hello fellow quizers

I'll see you all there.

Nic xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

See you in the Chat room


----------



## Wraakgodin

Abba


----------



## carole

aha


----------



## xSpecialKx

abba


----------



## sharon1973

aha


----------



## Julie xxxxx

ABBA


----------



## Wraakgodin

song - SOS


----------



## zoie

abba


----------



## Ladyhex

pet shop boys


----------



## crazykate

abba


----------



## liveinhope

group is ABBA


----------



## spaceoddity

abba


----------



## bubbles06

abba


----------



## spaceoddity

thanks for the fun quiz guys, well done! see you all soon xx


----------



## carole

Well done Sue  

Thanks for quiz Dizzi and starfishtigger


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks Dizzi and Starfish!!!!  A fantastic quiz, as always!!  

Sue


----------



## zoie

wow for my first time i didnt do to bad!!! had a great time and will deff be back for the next quiz xxx
dizzi_squirell and starfishtigger you did a great job xx


----------



## Julie xxxxx

Thanks Dizzi and starfishtigger!  What a laugh did better than expected lol


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> ***BONUS***
> What group with a palindromic name had a hit single that was also a palindrome?
> ABBA (with SOS)


IE Crashed as I posted this - Sorry!

Well done everyone 

Big thanks to SFT for keeping score and to our Chat Hosts


----------



## wizard

A big thank you to Suedulux for introducing me to the quiz and to starfishtigger and Dizzi for making it so fab.  I'm half way through my 2ww and had more fun these last 2 hours than well, longer than I care to remember!


----------



## Cate1976

Great fun and I did better than I thought as well 80 points. Knew some of the answers as well.


----------



## Credit Fairy

The Fairy of Credit has given out her credits to Tuesday Quiz Winners​
 However Jen_McC please post below so I can give yours!​


----------



## xSpecialKx

Thank u dizzi and starfishtigger again! 

K x x


----------



## carole

Thank you Credit Fairy


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thank you credit fairy!!!    

Sue


----------



## liveinhope

thank you credit fairy


----------



## Cate1976

Got my credits, thank you. Quiz was great fun. Will be there next week. DH will be out at a meeting.


----------



## zoie

thanks credit fairy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

See you tonight 
Anyone Free to Score please ?

~Dizzi~
PS theme yet to be confirmed


----------



## Wraakgodin

can score if you want!!!  As long as there are less than 100 people!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sue are you OK for next week if SFT does tonight 
prehaps then scoring Alt weeks  . . .  .
~Dizzi~


----------



## fozi

Looking forward to tonight's quiz!!!

          

Fozi


----------



## Cate1976

What's tonights theme?


----------



## nic1977

See you all at the quiz tonight

What is the theme?  

Nic x


----------



## Wraakgodin

That's no probs Diz and SFT.  I will do next week.

We will miss you SFT!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Tonights Quiz is

Science & Nature ​
 &


----------



## Wraakgodin

eeek!  Have we got any science teachers here I could copy??  

Sue


----------



## nic1977

Arrrgggghhh!!!!! 

I will try my best - not really my best subjects.

Nic xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

As always I have a mix of great easy questions - so dont be put off - if I have an idea of the answer you will too


----------



## Cate1976

Not great on Science (Miracle that I got C at GCSE), ok on nature.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> As always I have a mix of great easy questions


I don't believe that for one second!!! 

Sue


----------



## carole

trees


----------



## Wraakgodin

trees


----------



## fozi

dinosaurs


----------



## MandyL

trees


----------



## thumbelina

trees


----------



## nic1977

dandruff!!!


----------



## cathy2

teeth


----------



## loopy75

acorns NOT A CLUE


----------



## Tina xx

trees


----------



## Julie xxxxx

tree


----------



## effy25

trees or leaves


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*** BONUS Question ****

In nature, what does a dendrologist study?
Trees


----------



## liveinhope

trees


----------



## carole

Thanks SFT  


Ideas for themes - sorry if they have all been done

Trivial Pursuit categories like :

Sports and pastimes
Art and literature
Film theatre and tv (Entertainment)
History
Science and Nature (erm we've done that one   )
Potluck
Geography
British places
Food and drink
Current Affairs
Religion
....


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Carole & Sue do you fancy hosting a quiz


----------



## carole

I wouldnt mind setting the questions but wouldnt have much of a clue about all the difficult stuff you have to do


----------



## DizziSquirrel

carole said:


> I wouldnt mind setting the questions but wouldnt have much of a clue about all the difficult stuff you have to do


Its easy to host  we can have a practice run one night


----------



## carole

Ok you're on


----------



## Wraakgodin

No probs Dizzi!  I can do some of the quiz nights.  

The 3 of us could do a rotation system, one do the questions, one do the scoring and one have the night off (well, playing with the rest!) - then the next week swap round!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sounds like a plan!

SFT is away next week, do you want to do the questions or shall I, Dizzi?  I don't mind!

Sue


----------



## sharon1973

Sorry girls but I don't think it's a good idea that Carole or Wraakgodin host the quiz.  Why you may ask.  WHO DO I COPY ??


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hang on - just read back - that is 4 people on the rota - Dizzi, me, Carole and SFT! Sorry, I have trouble counting past 3! 

Which one of us 3 shall do the questions next week?

Sharon - don't worry, unlike certain other quiz mistresses, we make sure the questions are easy!!! 

Sue


----------



## Cate1976

Idea for theme: Harry Potter, both films and books.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sue - Over to you and I can have the night off - as I am on holiday from work


----------



## Wraakgodin

No probs!  I will sort something out!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Tonight's theme - mixed bag, plus a bit of fun at the end!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

you're forgiven - just this once SFT!

m-i-l AND OFSTED  I don't envy you!

Sue


----------



## carole

I can't make it either    Got a meeting


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sue do you want me to score 

Ive never scored before  so it could be fun!

~Dizzi~


----------



## fozi

Lookin forward to tonight's quiz!!!!

Fozi


----------



## Wraakgodin

Well, at least Fozi is going to be there!!!  

Now that you aren't doing it Dizzi, they are deserting in droves!!!!  I am trying not to take it personally!!!    I think you will have to score, our backups aren't going to be there!  You can play as well if you want!  (no rugby questions though!)

Sue


----------



## liveinhope

i'll be there


----------



## Wraakgodin

Yeah!  Two quizzers!!!!  

Sue


----------



## C0nfused

I'm there now ready and waiting for the quiz to start!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

C0nfused  

Its way to early! 
Anyone else want to score for Sue


----------



## crazykate

I'll be there too


----------



## fozi

Where are all the quizzers to day? 
pleeeeease come! i need to keep my mind of tomorrow (having cervical dilitation    )
come on everyone, get quizzzzzin!!!   

Fozi


----------



## Cate1976

I'll be there.


----------



## Wraakgodin

fozi said:


> Where are all the quizzers to day?
> pleeeeease come! i need to keep my mind of tomorrow (having cervical dilitation  )
> come on everyone, get quizzzzzin!!!
> 
> Fozi


Hi Fozi!

Good luck tomorrow!

Everyone heard that Dizzi was having a night off, they have found something better to do! Just think of it as a better chance of winning!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am here!
Going in Now


----------



## thumbelina

Thank you Dizzi Squirrel and Wraakgodin xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Scores are in

 
  Liveinhope
*145*

 
 C0nfused
*140* 

 
 Effy25
*135* 

 
Loopy75 *125 * 
Cate1976 *95*
Fozie *90*
Zoie *85*
Sprinkles *85*
Suzie *85*
Thumbilina *75*
Dizzi squirrel *70* 
STF *65*
Julliewillis *65*
Crazykate *65*
SpecialK *65*
Happyness *55*
Sharon1973 *35*
Crazychic *30*
Tinabn *25*
Ranwelli *25*
Crazykates_dh *20*
Wrakkagodin (Sue) = Quiz Master *20*
 

​


----------



## zoie

wow!!! i did better then last tiime !! so i must be improving   
i had a good time thank  you everyone xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I came last -  

Dizzi never comes last, perhaps I should make the questions harder next time......  

Sue


----------



## xSpecialKx

Make the questions harder OMG I went to bed in    tears last night - i know nothing   

Oh well, can be brainy and beautiful     JOKE      

Thanks again for a fun night!

Luv Kirsty x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Awwwww Kirsty.  Now I feel guilty about being so horrible to you all!  

Sue


----------



## xSpecialKx

Yeah right - as we say in Glasgow - "Heard it"


----------



## Credit Fairy

Please can JulieW and Crazykates_dh post a message here as struggling to send you your credits xx​


----------



## Julie xxxxx

Thanks for a great laugh last night, even though I didnt do to well


----------



## Suzie

Dizzi 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=29383

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=29918


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks for last night   Sorry I disappeared so early, my internet crashed, I got back into chat and then it crashed again


----------



## Sprinkles

Evening All (oh my word I've gone all Dixon of  Dock Green, double oh my word severely showing my age!!!!)  

Just wanted to say as a quiz night virgin I really enjoyed last night and thanks to all who organised, quizzed and scored, esp Wraakgodin and Dizzi Squirrel, ta very much.

Hopefully be there for the next one.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thank you Credit Fairy for my Credits


----------



## liveinhope

Thanks for the credits!  Really enjoyed myself - not sure if I'll make it next week as its my birthday and I'm hoping DH will take me out somewhere nice
xx


----------



## sharon1973

Wraakgodin & Dizzi - Thank you for doing the quiz.  Sorry I left but my puter kept crashing.

Liveinhope - if your DH doesn't take you out we will sing Happy Birthday to you.

Sharon xx

P.S.  Thank you Credit Fariy for my credits.


----------



## C0nfused

Thank you for the quiz Wraakgodin and Dizzi squirrel. And thank you  for my credits. Dizzi squirrel, can you always do the scoring as I seem to have done very well??!?!?!?!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Urmmmm..... am I doing the questions again tomorrow  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Have you got some/time 

If not I can 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Tonights Quiz is

General Knowledge - All Welcome


----------



## Wraakgodin

Does that mean you are doing general knowledge, or me, Dizzi??

Just got in, have 16 questions that I prepared earlier, so just going to dig out some more!

sue


----------



## fozi

Gonna go and start swotting!!!
see you all at tonight's quiz!

  

Fozi


----------



## Wraakgodin

start swotting what, Fozi??!  

sue


----------



## nic1977

Count me in  

Nic xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Quiz is about to start hope to see you soon


----------



## Wraakgodin

Carole??


----------



## Moraki

hi all

Am new to this... has the quiz started??


----------



## C0nfused

yes the quiz is in the chat room.. come join us! just click on chat and follow the links.


----------



## C0nfused

This way to chat http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=addonchat


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Moraki said:


> hi all
> 
> Am new to this... has the quiz started??


Every Question you answer counts so Come in!


----------



## xSpecialKx

frank mcavennie


----------



## C0nfused

beckham


----------



## thumbelina

rio ferdinand


----------



## Suzie

peter  crouch

john terry


----------



## xSpecialKx

or cud be david beckham!


----------



## Wraakgodin

John Terry


----------



## Julie xxxxx

David Beckham


----------



## loopy75

Jamie Carragher


----------



## katedoll

Gareth Southgate


----------



## wizard

john terry


----------



## DizziSquirrel

**** BONUS Q ****
3 England footballers missed their penalty's in the shoot-out with Portugal in the 2006 World Cup?
Frank Lampard, Steven Gerrard and WHO _____________ ?

Jamie Carragher 



loopy75 said:


> Jamie Carragher


----------



## Sprinkles

jamie carragher


----------



## Wraakgodin

urm...... Frank Lampard, Steven Gerrard and Jamie Carragher


----------



## C0nfused

> Frank Lampard, Steven Gerrard and Jamie Carragher (who had to re-take his initially scored irregular penalty for not waiting for the referee's whistle) all had their attempts saved by keeper Ricardo, with Owen Hargreaves, later to be named man of the match [6], the only England player to score his penalty kick.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Scores are in

 
  Loopy75
---->*135*

 
 Carole
---->*80* 

 
 Sprinkles & Wizard
---->*60* 

 
 
Challey85 ---->*50*

Dizzi squirrel ---->*45* 
Fozi ---->*45*

Julliewillis ---->*40*
Suzie----> *40*

Nic1977 ---->*35*
Starynight----> *35*
Thumelina ---->*35*

Katedoll ---->*30*
XSpecialX ---->*30*
C0nfused ---->*30*

Shell 2 ---->*20*
Happyness----> *20*
Jenn Mc----> *20*
Crazychic ---->*20* 
Happyness ---->*20*

Zoie ----> *5*

Wrakkagodin (Sue) = Quiz Master *45*
 

​


----------



## Credit Fairy

All credit has been given bar to Challey85, please can you post below so I can give you some credits xxxxxxxx ​


----------



## DizziSquirrel

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=24232

There you go Credit fairy t'was a spelling error I fear . . . 
Thank you for my credits


----------



## fozi

Thank you for my credits!


Fozi


----------



## Wraakgodin

Do you want me to do the quiz next week Dizzi?

This might be my last one of the year (sorry), I will try to make the 16th, but we will be in England the weekend before and flying back late on Monday night, so might get an early night Tuesday to recover.  Then back to England the following weekend for Christmas. 

Sue


----------



## Sprinkles

Thank you for my credits credit fairy


----------



## Cate1976

I'll be there tonight for quiz, could do with some cheering up. Got 14 embies from 27 eggs but had to have freeze all due to risk of OHSS.


----------



## Wraakgodin

starfishtigger said:


> hello
> remember me
> can score tonight xx


Who are you again??! 

(Thanks for the offer - you are my favourite person!!!)

Sue


----------



## Cate1976

What's the theme for tonight?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Cate!

General knowledge (no trick questions this time, I had death threats after last time!!!  )

sue


----------



## Cate1976

Some of those trick or cryptic questions were really good. I'd have got more right if I hadn't been fighting a cold.


----------



## Wraakgodin

I will have to do a trick question quiz in the New Year!!! 

Sue


----------



## Sprinkles

Count me in too, looking forward to it


----------



## DizziSquirrel

May see you there  

but tonight its SUE & SFT


----------



## Wraakgodin

You won't be able to keep away Dizzi!!!  

sue


----------



## xSpecialKx

Death threats?? surely not


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hmmmmm.....  I think I may have found the culprit.....!

Sue


----------



## xSpecialKx

gasp - that cut like a knife............................................


----------



## Wraakgodin

a knife you say??  Just like the one you drew on the envelope.......?

Sue


----------



## xSpecialKx

ok, now u scaring me lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sue


----------



## xSpecialKx

may avoid quiz tonight    incase u try n get me


----------



## Wraakgodin

I will get my own back..... in the form of  quiz questions!!!!

Sue


----------



## xSpecialKx

oh i think i busy tonight


----------



## Suzie

ohhh now chow mein is on its way !  and Gok is on tv at 8   might have to type one handed! 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin

There are two quiz's tonight..... one for SpecialK, one for the rest!

Suzie - send the chow mein to me, record Gok and join the quiz!

Sue


----------



## loopy75

Love the note abt quiz just for SpecialK, even if she was on her own she'd lose. lol

ONLY KIDDING K if  your reading this. 

Loopy xxx


----------



## nic1977

See you all there.

Love Nic xx


----------



## Cate1976

Great quiz. Enjoyed it.


----------



## thumbelina

Wraakadogin and Starfishtigger thank you really enjoyed the quiz xxx


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy

Thanks all.. was great fun. See you all next week.

Love
Lou
xxxx


----------



## Cate1976

I did better than I thought.


----------



## nic1977

Thanks ladies for a great quiz  

Well done Suzie  

Well done everyone.

nic xx


----------



## Credit Fairy

All credits have now been given, well done everyone ​


----------



## Sprinkles

Thank you Wraakgodin and Starfishtigger, great quiz.  Thank you credit fairy for my credits.


----------



## Cate1976

Got my credits, thanks. Great quiz Wraakgodin and Starfishtigger.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I will hosting quiz Tommorrow - So am looking for a scorer  if anyones Free 

_Theme still to be decided so all suggestions welcome _ 
           
Next week is our Christmas Quiz 
And then Just before New Years Eve  
we will have a round up of the year 2008 Quiz 

Both these Quiz's will be Double your bubbles & Double your Credits
Hope to see you all soon 
       
~Dizzi~​


----------



## fozi

wohooo!
looking forard to tomorrow's quiz
sorry i missed last week's, was at mumsy's!    
see you tomorrow
Fozi


----------



## Cate1976

Harry Potter.


----------



## fozi

nooooooooooo please not harry potter, i am allergic!!!    
Fozi


----------



## Wraakgodin

Really not sure if I will make it tonight.  I will see how I feel later.  We got home at 2am this morning and I have only had 3 and a half hours sleep, staying awake until the quiz might be pushing it a bit!  I will try my best though!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks SFT & Sue 

I can host quiz and work out the scores tommorrow so no worries more suspense for a winner that way too


----------



## crazykate

Sorry girls won't be making Quiz this evening    - got a hot date with "mother goose" at the Grand Opera House (panto)  

Hope to catch you all next week!

Kate


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Quiz Tonight is PEOPLE!​
​


----------



## sharon1973

Hello,

I'll be there  

Sharon xx


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy

Hi All.

I will be there too  Not sure how well i will do though lol 

See you soon.
Love
Lou
xxx


----------



## fozi

"people"? ooo err!!  
Fozi


----------



## Suzie

i'm a celebrity get me out of here
joe pascale
carol thatcher


----------



## Bickers

i'm a cleb


----------



## loopy75

joe pasquele


----------



## fozi

carol thacther
fozi


----------



## zoie

im a celebrity get me out of here!!


----------



## loopy75

sorry christopher biggens


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy

im a celeb


----------



## Bickers

ooops didn't read the q properly - CHRISTOPHER BIGGINS


----------



## Sprinkles

I'm a celebrity get me out of here


----------



## Cate1976

No idea, documentarys are more my k8nd of tv programme


----------



## sharon1973

christopher biggins


----------



## wizard

christopher biggins


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy

christopher biggins


----------



## zoie

soz didnt read question right lol
2007 is joe pasquali


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*** BONUS ***

If Tony Blackburn won in 2002, Phil Tuffnell won in 2003, and Kerry Katona won in 2004, who won in 2007?
*Christopher Biggins.*

(I'm a Celebrity, Get Me Out of Here.
Joe Pasquale 04, Carol Thatcher 05, Matt Willis 06, and Joe Swash 0.

 

Round two about to start its not to late to join us


----------



## Cate1976

Have you the scores yet Dizzi?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Cate1976 said:


> Have you the scores yet Dizzi?


Nope!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am so very sorry for not posting the scores  

Here are the scores for last week.

Winner - Loopy75 = 1200 (+Bonus)

*Top Answers*

Sprinkles 600
Bickers =400
Suzie = 300
Dizzi = 400
Fozi = 100
Confused = 100
Agg = 100
IVF TM =100

*Everyone who played* = 50 points
Wrakkagodin
Starrynight
Cate1976
Sharon1973
Zoie
Happyness
Wizard

I have only scored the first correct answers, so Ive given everyone who played the same points,
whether they answerd in time or correctly or not at all 

Do we have a Scorer for tommorrow's Christmas Quiz


----------



## Sprinkles

WD Loopy75

Thank you credit fairy for my credits.


----------



## sharon1973

Hi,

I'll score if nobody else volunteers  

Sharon xx


----------



## loopy75

Yeah I won the quiz   

Would love to score the quiz but won't be on tonight. Got relatives coming up for Xmas. 

Should be able too do it next week if you want. 

Laura xx


----------



## crazykate

It's DH and my works Christmas lunch/dinners today/tonight so we probably won't be quizzing tonight!

DH & I want to wish you all an extra special Christmas xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

The Quiz is Done, See you Later 
​[fly]
                                       [/fly]


----------



## Cate1976

I've worked out maybe half of them, totally stumped on some though.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Just eating my tea & I will be in Chat to host tonights Christmas Quiz!

a whopping 32 Questions in 3 rounds Dont Miss it!

Sharon will be tonights scorer  

Cate - Well done hun, I only got a few of those


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Where is everyone


----------



## sharon1973

The Scores Are In​The Winners are Dizzi & Sharon1973 with 200

No Surprise ​
Katedoll 113
Poppy05 105
LizzyM 95
Zoie 95
Cate1976 88
Sprinkles 73
Dolphin17 45
Brownowl23 35
Agg 25
Bickers 15​
Wishing you all a Merry Christmas and I hope all your Dreams come true in 2009 ​xxxxxxx​
​


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Please can Credit Fairy *TRIPLE* Tonights points for Prizes 

And give my share to Sharon for Scoring 
~Dizzi~  ​Knock! Knock!
*Who's there?*
Arthur!
*Arthur who?*
Arthur any mince pies left?! ​


----------



## Sprinkles

Thank you Dizzi Squirrel and Sharon 1973 for last nights quiz, what a scream!!!    

Have my own christmas cracker jokes now lined up for tomorrow, courtesy of Dizzi, thank you.

Merry Christmas to all, hope tomorrow is a good day for us all xxx


----------



## Credit Fairy

Credits have been given, sorry for the delay, but Christmas is a very busy time for fairies.​
 Wishing you all a very Happy, Healthy New Year, I hope all your dreams come true x x x ​


----------



## sharon1973

Thank you Credit Fairy.
xx


----------



## zoie

thanks credit fairy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thank you Credit Fairy


----------



## Sprinkles

Thank you credit fairy


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Credit Fairy.


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy

Thankyou


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*The Final Quiz of 2008 *
is tomorrow evening at
8.30pm

The Quiz will comprise 7 rounds of 5 Questions
in the following categories from 2008! 

Movies, Deaths, Births, Political heroes and villains, Reality TV, Sport & Music​
See you There!

PS I Need a Scorer  ​


----------



## sharon1973

I'll score


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hired!

See you Tommorrow


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Quiz in about 20 Minutes!!

Its a corker tonight


----------



## DizziSquirrel

End of '08 Quiz is about to begin - Please join us!


----------



## Cate1976

Great quiz tonight.  I'd like copy of questions and answers please.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sent !

If anyone else would like a copy please post here  or PM me 

Thank you to everyone who takes part each week 
~Dizzi~


----------



## sharon1973

WELL DONE EVERYBODY​
  Tonights Winner is Sprinkles with 175  ​
Carole 150
XspecialkX 150
IVF Twinmummy 140
Katedoll 140
amanda24 135
agg 120
cate1976 120
Jenn MCc 110
zoie 50
C0nfused 33
jaynjen 30
Dizzi & Sharon1973 30
Ladyhex 15
​
  Thank you all for your patience with me  ​
​


----------



## carole

Thanks sharon  

Well done Sprinkles


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thank you Sharon!

Credit Fairy Scores need Doubling before credit giving 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Credit Fairy

Credits have now been given for the End of Year Quiz​
 I hope all your dreams come true in 2009! Sending Love, Luck and Light to all ​


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi everyone!!!

I tried to pop in last night, bro wasn't here to ask if I could use his internet connection so I tried to connect to another wireless internet in the neighbourhood, but I got as far as logging into chat, saying hi and then it kicked me out!!!!!  I did try!  I miss our tuesday quizzes!!!!

Hope you all had a great time!  I will be back next week!!!!  Dizzi, do you want me to do one?

Sue


----------



## Cate1976

Good to see you back Sue. Last 2 quizzes have been really good. Got my credits as well thanks.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sue your Welcome to host the next Quiz hun - If youve time also SFT is free to Score I think 

We saw you pop in Sue! we tried to say hi!
Is Bro's internet a dial up or contract broadband


----------



## sharon1973

Thank you for my credits.

Sharon


----------



## Sprinkles

Thank you credit fairy for my credits  

Hi starfishtigger, you missed a corking Xmas quiz DizziSquirrel really pulled out the stops with that one, or should I say pulled out the Christmas crackers!! tee hee.  Seriously was brilliant.  

Was there a quiz last night?  Sorry if there was, couldnt make it, at my mum's eating more christmas pud!

See you all Tuesday hopefully 

PS ty carole


----------



## DizziSquirrel

New Thread in a new Home 
See you in the CHATZONE 

CLICK HERE​


----------



## Wraakgodin

I will do Tuesdays then Dizzi - no probs!

Bro had 3Connect, one of those mobile thingies that you put in a port and it gives you internet access, I felt guilty for every minute I was using it, wondering how much money it was costing him.

But I am back now and back to my unlimited access!!!

Sue 



Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Sue your Welcome to host the next Quiz hun - If youve time also SFT is free to Score I think
> 
> We saw you pop in Sue! we tried to say hi!
> Is Bro's internet a dial up or contract broadband


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just about to start........!

Sue


----------

